# HELP! Raised panel corners uneven



## CPTMichaelAllen (Jan 23, 2012)

I am trying to make my first raised panels on a table-mounted router. My issue is that the corners don't meet perfectly. The 3.5-hp variable speed rouer is mounted on a rigid flat steel plate in a large cast aluminum table with a fence. The cutter is a razor sharp Jesada 3.5-inch panel rasing bit that is run at 10,000 rpm. As far as my eye and 24" steel square can tell, the entire table arrangement is very flat. My wood is thickness planed black walnut, which also is very flat as far as I can tell. After cutting the end grainsides of my panels first, then with the grain, my corners are not matching perfectly. It appears that the cut on the end of the pass is 1/64 or more deeper than the start of the pass. I am at a loss to get a near perfect appearance because of this. Having attempted to rule out flatness ofthe table and stock, and ensuring that the entire piece passes by the bit exactly the same by using the fence, I am out of ideas. Any thoughts? (See photo)


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Perplexing for sure When I run my raised panels I do one end grain then rotate the material counter-closkwise doing end grain then lengh then end grain finish with the last length


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Your problem may be the panel riding up on the router bit. Put a feather board or a guide block on your fence above the bit to make sure the same downward pressure is applied as the bit passes over the cutter.

You might also try raising th panel in two or more passes with a shim between the work and the fence. This will make the cut easier on the bit and might prevent it from riding up.

From the picture, the un evenness is mostly on the tongue, which will be hidden in the stiles, the panel looks pretty nice.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Good points doug

INSTEAD of feather board I use a hand held push block and maintain downward pressure. And I also make several passes and make one last finish pass to clean up any place the raising you described occured


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

As John mentioned the unevenness looks to be on the tongue area which will be hidden when assembled. Are all corners like this or is it just the last corner? The unevenness could be from uneven down pressure on the corner as it passes the bit. Feather boards would help with even pressure across the cut. Using one before & after will help even out the pressure. It is a good idea to route this in a couple of passes to final depth. You don’t need to add shims to the fence, just move the fence forward for the first pass then back flush with the bearing for the second pass. 

There is also this type of feather board that will also act as a guard.

Sommerfelds Unique Featherguard-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree that it sounds as though the panel may be riding up a bit. Try making a second "final pass" with out changing anything, just two passes with the same setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

To me it looks like a user error type thing, the tongue looks very thin like he did reset at the last to cut to clean it up a bit, like they say you can take it off easy but to put it back in place it's very hard, I would say not using a bit with a back cutter on it..but it's hard to tell with just a shot of it just from the front side, I would like to see a shot of it in the frame.. and it's true the frame may hide the error and he is the only one that will know about it, but still looks good.. 

But that's just my 2 cents 

===


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

A slight bit of cup or wind in the panel will cause this.
The methods mentioned above, (feathers, hold downs etc.) will help.

If the problem persists, make the last cut a light one with a concerted effort to keep the same downward pressure at the bit to minimize the uneven result.

If need be, carefully sand the profile to get the "miter lines" and tongues of the panel matched up and proceed with the project.

It's wood.


----------



## CPTMichaelAllen (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent feedback from all - thank you. I have been cutting in multiple passes rather than killing my tools (and me!), but I have not tried multiple *final* passes without changing anything. I'll try that and hope that the tail end of the cut matches the front end, depthwise. I think there might be something to the idea of the panel riding up ever so slightly along the pass. I would have never thought such a small difference could be so annoying. Also, I'm not using a backcutter because the purpose of the panel is for a presentation plaque rather than for an insert for a rail-and-stile type door.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Annoying to you but great enterainment for us thank you


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Contour sanding block.
It is frustrating when things don't go right, and I know how it feels when it's just not what you wanted it to be. IMO it's best to strive for perfection but don't beat yourself up when it falls short. Learn how to fix the imperfections as you build your projects and each one will get better.

If you tried to do a perfect job, then you did a perfect job! That's all anyone can expect.
Be proud of what you have accomplished.
Mike


----------



## CPTMichaelAllen (Jan 23, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I agree that it sounds as though the panel may be riding up a bit. Try making a second "final pass" with out changing anything, just two passes with the same setup.


John: Your suggestion worked great. The second pass without making any adjustment whatsoever facilitated a very satisfactory result. My fear was that I might wind up with burn marks, but with a sharp cutter at the right speed and feed rate, I had no issues.


----------



## chairman17 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, although I am new to this forum I did wonder if maybe the bit is vibrating loose and moving slightly. I use a small rubber 'O' ring to stop the from bottoming out and to cut down on vibration. Just a thought.


----------

